# Med Support



## Poppa (2 Aug 2004)

Couple of days ago I had to bring in one of my candidates from the FTX portion of his 3's. Young lad had a terrible cough, feverish and  generally looked like death warmed over.
Brought him into the Base hospital where the first question asked was "Is he Reg or Militia?" after the receptionist was informed that the member was PRes next "Is he on a contract over 180 days?"
No "what's wrong with the soldier" or anything of the sort. The MIR was unusually quiet so I can't see them being too busy to care for a sick troop.
The admn O had to get the schools chain involved.
End result was the baby watchpuppy got fixed but...the aggravation involved... beyond explanation.

Just had to vent to a couple of like minded folks is all.


----------



## Armymedic (3 Aug 2004)

Not that this matters much, 

but was that in Pet or Borden?

And did he walk in, or came in by stretcher?


----------



## Poppa (3 Aug 2004)

Borden
and walked in...actually kind of staggered ala Bataan death march.


----------



## Fraser.g (8 Aug 2004)

I can understand your frustration but the questions make sense from a medical point of view.

1. "Is he Reg or reserve?" means "Do we hold his medical docs or are they held somewhere else?"

This is incredibly important as the permanant medical docs may have information that is pertanant to the problem like has he just come back from some far off place like Afghanistan or Wainwright.

2. As he is reserve is he on a contract over 180 days? This means "even though he is a reservist we still may have access to his med file for review"

3. At this point he has not been totally processed or triaged. He has only gone through the very first step for an ambulatory patient. I do not know the rest of the circumstances involved in the case and so will comment no further. I just wanted to let you know the reason for the first couple of seemingly crass and bias comments and why they are so vital.

I hope this helps


----------



## Armymedic (9 Aug 2004)

I can feel your pain on this one Poppa,

It is pretty sad when the nurse (civilian), who is the first medical person who greets you at the base clinic is more concerned where the per's med docs are instead of asking those other petinent questions....

I hope that he was quickly shuffled off to the treatment rooms a couple doors down to the left without much delay, or was this part of the problem too?


----------

